# New Euro Civic Type-R



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Not bad. I would take this over the GTI in a heartbeat if we had it here. I'd like to see the interior.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm so repulsed by the yellow color that I'm not even sure if I like the body or not. :dunno:

I don't remember seeing a two door hatch before, just the five door, is the body style new too?


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

specs?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

mng said:


> specs?


Kind of thin at the moment, but the engine appears to be the same.

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.auto-motor-und-sport.de%2Fd%2F104595&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> Not bad. I would take this over the GTI in a heartbeat if we had it here. I'd like to see the interior.


Why? Not based on styling, I hope.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Why? Not based on styling, I hope.


I think the color makes it look like crap - imagine it in black. If it had a normal dash, I would consider this for what the US Civic Si costs.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

which is the front and which is the rear?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

This is the European hatch, that's why you haven't seen it here. 

I don't think it's a looker, but I'm sure it's a blast to drive. I'm still kicking myself for not buying a brand new 2000 Integra Type R I saw at a dealership back then. I didn't know at the time how much fun that car was to drive. Oh well, it would have been stolen by now anyway.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Looks like a yellow escape pod from an Imperial cruiser...


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I suspect I like it because it is can be taken as a new interpretation of the CRX.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

And enthusiasts in the U.S. get shafted again. :thumbdwn:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks like an egg, and the color doesn't help.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Is that concept....or production?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

This is what the Si should be...not that lame thing they sell here. That said the styling on this is way over the top and too boy racer.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

lotta plastic around the wheel arches. never seen it done that way before.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Autoweek said:


> Honda's race-inspired Civic Type-R debuts at Geneva, powered by the same 2.0-liter, 200-hp, four-cylinder used in the previous generation car, but the bigger news is word of a possible Type-RR version. Type-RR, which shares its nomenclature with high-performance racing bikes built by the Japanese company, would feature more power, less weight and an even more extreme experience.


http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060228/FREE/60227006/1061


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

No thank you. I'd definitely take a GTI over that.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

The yellow is just awful. The car would look odd if driven by anyone over thirty.

Ed


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the size and power, but the color would have to go (I'm thinking black). It's a little weird looking, but I bet it'll handle brilliantly for a FWD car.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ed328Ci said:


> The yellow is just awful. The car would look odd if driven by anyone over thirty.
> 
> Ed


i'll take one :thumbup: :eeps:


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Do the headlights look more like a mustache or a unibrow, I can't decide. Whatever the case, it had better go like stink, because it sure looks like it. :thumbdwn:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Burrogs said:


> Do the headlights look more like a mustache or a unibrow, I can't decide. Whatever the case, it had better go like stink, because it sure looks like it. :thumbdwn:


the civic hatch it designed for the non-north american customer. hatches have never really caught on here in north american where bigger is better.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

HW said:


> the civic hatch it designed for the non-north american customer. hatches have never really caught on here in north american where bigger is better.


True, but I think rising oil prices may reverse this trend... and in some ways it already has changed it.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

wheel-man said:


> True, but I think rising oil prices may reverse this trend... and in some ways it already has changed it.


you mean reverse the trend of americans needing bigger vehicles/trucks to haul their 250lbs of @ss :dunno: :angel:. those little hatches won't do. every car is getting bigger. compare the benchmark camry/accord from before and now. and the 3er for that matter.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Burrogs said:


> it had better go like stink, because it sure looks like it.


:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

330Cane said:


> No thank you. I'd definitely take a GTI over that.


If you had the extra cash, sure. But would you take this over a VW Golf 2.0 FSI with the following specs:

Price: £17,275 (actually *more* than the Type-R)
Power: 148 bhp
Torque: 148 lb-ft
Top speed: 128 mph
Standing km: 30 sec
0-60: 8.9 sec

I'm not big on the Civic myself - the cooking models already have a reputation for being a bit buzz-bomb, so lord knows what the Type-R is like - but it would take some serious incentives to get me behind the wheel of a cooking Golf for greater outlay.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

HW said:


> you mean reverse the trend of americans needing bigger vehicles/trucks to haul their 250lbs of @ss :dunno: :angel:. those little hatches won't do. every car is getting bigger. compare the benchmark camry/accord from before and now. and the 3er for that matter.


If you stick with a model name, yes that's true. However, once the smallest car in the line reaches a certain size, a new smaller model gets introduced. For example: once the Corolla got big, Toyota introduced the Echo, and now the Yaris. The Civic has gotten big, so Honda is introducing the Fit, and the 3er has been replaced by the 1er as the bottom model.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> If you stick with a model name, yes that's true. However, once the smallest car in the line reaches a certain size, a new smaller model gets introduced. For example: once the Corolla got big, Toyota introduced the Echo, and now the Yaris. The Civic has gotten big, so Honda is introducing the Fit, and the 3er has been replaced by the 1er as the bottom model.


the echo somehow replaced the tercel. :dunno:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I saw the new Civic parked beside an E46 sedan. They are almost the same size.

Of course, my E90 is bigger than the E46 that I had until yesterday.

Ed


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

As long as it's not as numb and lumbering as the 06 GTI, I'd be interested. To say the GTI is a massive letdown is to let that flabby car off easily.


----------

